# New puppy



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

The long awaited litter whelped November 5. The puppies spent their first week of life at the Vizsla Nationals where their grandmother won the 2011 National Championship.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: New puppies whelped*

Eyes open


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: New puppies whelped*

Unbearable cuteness...


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: New puppies whelped*

oh, wow! So adorable. I love those little scrunched faces!


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: New puppies whelped*

which adorable pup is yours?


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: New puppies whelped*

There are 8 total and I don't know yet. The puppies will be tested and then they will be matched with their owner.

The way I figure it is that the breeder knows alot about me and is the one spending the time with the pups. Who better to match pup to owner than the breeder?


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: New puppies whelped*

that's how i think too, we are going to meet Carol on the 29th of December about 2 weeks after they are born.
I've emailed her a bunch but hopefully she thinks that the coolest puppy belongs with me....i have the animal whisperer in me i swear! lol!!!!


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: New puppies whelped*

Vs really are the cutest pups. All those wrinkles and the squished nose. I miss that.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

We should find out which little bundle of joy is ours in about a week, and it's beginning to look like we'll start 2012 off with a new puppy.

The real fun is about to begin.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Awww puppies!!!! I love puppies!!! 

A1, if you know and trust your breeder's instincts, then I totally agree with your assessment. We allowed our breeder to suggest the dog which was most like the traits we wanted and are overjoyed at how Ozkar turned out. He is all the things we expected and more. We wanted his daddy's looks and a similar nature. He turned out exactly like him. 

Try and encourage the breeder to take as many litter pics as possible. I only have one or two of Ozkar while with his siblings and mum and wish I had more.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

my guy @ 6 weeks


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Picked up our new little guy yesterday. 5 hour drive. He barely fit in the cat carrier we borrowed to bring him home in :-\ 

Had the normal expected dog dominance encounter once he entered the house. Quest certainly showed him who the boss is and of course the pup was terrified. Side benefit was that the puppy has already begun bonding with me. Have the next couple of days off so that should be mostly sorted out by the time I return to work.

Very surprised that he made it through the first night without an accident. Not expecting our luck to hold but we can hope 

Oddly, I haven't taken any pics yet. 

Happy New Year!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, come on, A1 -- Let's see some photos! 

(I couldn't get the 6-weeks photo to open.)

Forgive me, but I can't remember if you've decided on his name yet. Oh, how exciting! ;D


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Aimless1,

2012 is going to be a great puppy year. It's been a joy reading your posts in 2011 as your got closer and closer to picking up your new boy. 

Quest , after he gives the pup the rules of the house, will love his new play friend.

All the best for the happiest of new years.

Be looking for a picture soon.

RBD


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Congrats  A Vizsla pup is a great way to start the New Year!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Congrats A1. I can't wait to see the pics of the new pup. Great news with the accidents!!! Fingers crossed you got a good one in this department!


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Still haven't taken any pics. Must be something wrong with me. I was like this with my children too.

I think we settled on a name. We went down to pick him up thinking Koda would be it. After seeing him at the breeders and again at home today that clearly doesn't fit. We've already gotten a taste of his scenting ability, speed, gait and intelligence. We're pretty settled on Nitro for his call name. My oldest daughter saw him tonight and thought the name fit him well. 

Have to wonder what Nitro is thinking. We kidnap him, travel for 5 hrs, he gets beat on by a black bear (Quest the Gordon), sees the 3 neighbor kids today and 3 bichon friese (sp?), then my 3 grandchildren and a Golden and a cat. Tonight and tomorrow we are under a winter storm warning expecting 6-12 inches of snow after picking him up with the temperature in the 40s. Can't be easy being a puppy in a new home. 

I'll try to get some pics tomorrow and post them. We all like puppy pics!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Ya kidding right A1....  He's most likely having a ball. All that excitement, all those new people and dogs and cats to meet. Man, he must be in V heaven!!!  

C'mon....how efffing long does it take to snap a digi pic and load it up. Stop keeping us in suspense and show us your new boy!!!!!


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thought you might enjoy these pics.







Good start. Two nights he slept through and no accidents.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow, he is one cute little dude! 

Glad to hear he's off to a good start. We were not that lucky...


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

OK...so you managed the pics. Well done A1. Now.......have you found time to name him????


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

A1,

Nitro! Great name. May he live up to his distinguished name out in the field. You puttin' pressure on yourself not to raise a duffer. 8)

Happy New Year. Hold on tight for when the Nitro kicks in. So many behaviors can be explained by a name.

RBD


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Congrats! He is one handsome boy!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

redbirddog said:


> A1,
> 
> Nitro! Great name. May he live up to his distinguished name out in the field. You puttin' pressure on yourself not to raise a duffer. 8)
> 
> ...


OK, so it has been settled then hey? Nitro! 

I wouldn't read into the name too much...... my Astro Boy is as slow as a wet week!!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Love the name... Love the pics... He is adorable!! ;D

I'm with you, A1, wondering what Nitro is thinking. Really, any little puppy, taken away from his Mom and littermates, kidnapped by an alien species as it were, has to be trying to figure out what it's all about! 

I know he will be getting lots of love!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

he's a beaut! love the name too


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

O MY GOSH!!!! he is wondeful yes??? i just met Carol and Flash and Morgan and my future Lazslo.....they all loved me so anyone i get i'm super happy!!! Couldn't get Flash off my lap..silly dog thought he was a lap dog....good thing i have a large lap to sit in....can't wait!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

redbirddog said:


> A1,
> 
> Nitro! Great name. May he live up to his distinguished name out in the field. You puttin' pressure on yourself not to raise a duffer. 8)
> 
> ...


 ;D I have seen the future and it sure isn't going to be slow paced. 

Nitro got his first ride uncrated this morning. Did remarkably well and even went to sleep for the last 10 minutes. Suprising since he generally lives up to (or is that down to) his name. Another night sleeping through. I can get used to that 

He has been a great puppy in the first 5 days and a pleasure to have. Remarkably easy to work with. The bubble will burst at some point but we're enjoying the ride until that moment comes.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

I Can't wait till' he's as big as your little guy!!!


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Dang ... aren't they adorable? 

Any idea which one is your yet? You get him the end of the month?


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

Not sure i met with them all and they all loved me so as long as he's a he.....i have faith Carol will match me up with the perfect pup. We hung out for a bit and she got to know us so i think we'll get the right pup.
we fly up the 16th be back in Florida mid day on the 17th.
My dad is flying down a few days later to be my Laszlo's care taker...no strangers in my life are welcome to my possesions or my house so the "normal" dog walker was out of the question.
He'll stay until the little guy can hold it in the crate while we are at work, and that's just till' we can train him to be a free roamer.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Our breeder tested the pups at 6 weeks and I had to fill out a questionnaire as well. Hard to say at the 6th day in our home but it appears it is a good match.

I've hired the neighbor and my daughter (lives 15 minutes away) to puppy sit while we're at work. Helps with the socialization and he sure is happy to see both. Even happier to come home 

Good luck Looney. I'm sure it will all work out for you.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks. So excited, nervous and scared all at the same time!!!


----------



## kiminboonton (Nov 22, 2011)

You mentioned that the breeders name is Carol, by chance is this Carol Burjan? Thats were we got our Tesla.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

Not sure.....i don't think so she's has "SteelCityVizslas" in Western Pa.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Nitro is now just over 10 weeks old. No new pics (yeah, I know). We've settled into a routine and he is spoiled ;D Gets to play with three children, a Golden Retriever and a cat with attitude three days a week, and play with three children and three Bichon Friese two days. He certainly does not lack for entertainment and activity. So tired when he gets home he usually eats and then crashes. 

By all accounts he is a good pup. Good temperament, well behaved and aims to please. With three households it has been difficult to get him house broken. It has been hard to maintain a consistent and stable effort. Slower than other puppies we've had but we're making progress. However, there has certainly been a consistent effort to stop the biting and to curb the jumping.

He has fit in well and is an easy pup to have live with us. No doubt obstacles and set backs will come (they always do), but I'm sure we'll get through them just fine. He knows his name, responds favorably to both NO and to PRAISE. Has already demonstrated a superior nose and incredible drive. Knows no fear! I'm really looking forward to working with this little guy


----------



## cheaderbug (Jan 12, 2012)

Aimless1 I do believe we got our V's from the same breeder! I saw those pictures that you put up at the beginning of this posting and I have the same ones! I got a male and he is a stubborn little guy! His name is Zeek and he is go go go 24/7  He seems to be doing pretty good with getting potty trained and he knows how to sit and stay already! Now we are just working on stopping the jumping and biting. Definitely a work in progress! He loves to bite my jeans and my feet! 

So happy to find someone from that same litter of 8 little ones!


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Congratulations on getting Zeek cheaderbug. If you got him from DuRite then you must have picked him up right around Christmas Day and have a male since Carrie/Mike kept one and I have the other.

We liked the name Zeke(Zeek) but my father-in-law's nick name was Zeke and my grandson's nick name is Zeke.

Each puppy is going to be different. My little guy is pretty mellow for a puppy, but I'm used to having active dogs in the house. Training would be much easier if he wasn't in three households during the week. I noticed this morning he is beginning to look more like a dog and less like a puppy.

It would be nice for Nitro to have a play mate from the litter. I'm in west Michigan.


----------



## VizslaNewbies (Jun 10, 2011)

Congrats and oh man they are cute. Just looking at them really wants me to get another kiddo for an addition to the family but we already have our hands full with our little kiddo right now.  Very happy for you!


----------



## cheaderbug (Jan 12, 2012)

We actually got Zeek on the 21st so just before Christmas. I am in north west Ohio so I feel like that would be quite a drive for them to play together, however I am moving to Midland MI in June! How close are you to there? It would be great to get some sibling bonding time!


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

About 120 miles. In the summer we're in Cedar Springs north of Grand Rapids which is about 90 miles away. After you move send me a PM and I'm sure we can find some place to meet 1/2 way.

BTW, my wife corrected me and it was 5 males and 3 females in the litter.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Aimless did u buy the chest protector? Got 3 for friends-2 good a deal 2 pass up


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for posting that RE. I ordered one this morning.


----------

